# Freezing freshpet?????



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I bought Pipper some Freshpet to add a bit of a topper to his kibble but there is no way we could even come close to using the whole roll within 7 days. It says best if not frozen. Has anyone tried freezing it and what would it do to it. I don't want to make him sick.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I would cut it up into single day servings and freeze it. The texture changes when it is frozen, it becomes mushy. It won't actually harm it, it is just mushy.


----------

